# Rod Martin



## BigCat63 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello all,
I just found this site and this is my first post here. I study in Northern California in a school opened by Rod Martin in 1964. I have tried to look into the history of our school and Mr. Martin and have been for the most part unsuccesful. I did a search here and found a couple of references to Mr Martin and hoped that some of you who have known him might provide me with any information on him and his background in Kenpo. 
I came across some very unflattering comments on another board regarding Mr. Martin and was not sure what to make of them . It seemed that there was alot of mud-slinging going on at that other site so I was hesitant to put much stock in the comments regarding Mr. Martin. Essentially they claimed Mr. Martin self promoted himself to black belt. 
The references I found to Mr. Martin here were much more positive and hoped that perhaps someone with some first hand knowledge could talk a bit about him. I would also be very interested to know how the system he taught compares with the Tracy and Parker systems. Thanks in advance and also thank you for this great resource, I am very glad to have found this site.
 Best regards...


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 28, 2005)

The Family Tree section in the Flame @ KenpoNet lists a Rod Martens but no Rod Martin.

EKP RIP
Big Pat
 :asian:


----------



## still learning (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello, What is important is that he is a good and honest person. That you like his training and teaching ways. The past is just history. As long as you feel the training is good and effective for you. Even all of us can learn from the young streeter fighters, who learn from their way of fighting in the streets where they live, make sense?.....Aloha


----------



## BigCat63 (Jan 28, 2005)

I should have stated that I have never met Mr. Martin or studied under him personally. He was the founder of our school, however the school changed ownership 3 times over the course of many years before I came along. I have asked my Instructors about the exact history of the system taught at our school and also about Mr. Martin but they dont have alot of information. 

And yes I am extremely happy with the training I recieve there. I feel fortunate to have picked this school to begin my journey.  I am just very curious to learn more about the beginnings of the school and about Mr. Martin in particular.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 10, 2005)

You won't find Rod Martin on either Ed Parker's or Al Tracy's family tree although Al Tracy e-mailed me that Rod Martin received his rank from both of them.  The story is over 40 years old now and it's not very pretty--it is probably just as you read elsewhere.  

My experience with and opinion of Mr. Martin could not be more positive.  I met him in 1973 almost 10 years after his split with the Tracy's.  Besides my Father, Mr. Martin was the next most important and positive male adult influence in my life.   

BigCat63, I responded to your PM.  Call or e-mail me.


----------



## Ron Kramer (Jun 27, 2021)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:


> You won't find Rod Martin on either Ed Parker's or Al Tracy's family tree although Al Tracy e-mailed me that Rod Martin received his rank from both of them.  The story is over 40 years old now and it's not very pretty--it is probably just as you read elsewhere.
> 
> My experience with and opinion of Mr. Martin could not be more positive.  I met him in 1973 almost 10 years after his split with the Tracy's.  Besides my Father, Mr. Martin was the next most important and positive male adult influence in my life.
> 
> BigCat63, I responded to your PM.  Call or e-mail me.


I am somewhat late to the chat! My name is Ron Kramer. I studied at the Rod Martin Kenpo Karate Studio on El Camino at Showers Drive in Mt View, Ca from approximately 1971 until 1976, having earned my brown belt. I proudly wore gis bearing the hand and fist and USKKA, both black and white.

Besides Mr Martin my instructors over the years were Mark Arioto and Johanah Steismeyer (ms steismeyer made me a beautiful black lacquered staff!)(apologies for spelling errors or omissions, my memory like my martial arts skills have faded w time).

I know nothing of Mr Martins past or training but can attest to the man. He was lightening fast and modest in demeanor. I do not recall him talking much about himself. His dojo was a place where we had fun but he demanded seriousness of purpose and respect for the people and the place.

Someone described Mr Martin as a father figure. This was true for me too. Mr Martin allowed me to become an instructor at an early age and low rank, and I basically grew to be a man in this dojo. I even went skiing once w him at Squaw Valley.  I was an instructor there for many years though I was far from being among the most talented. 

Eventually Mike Williams became head instructor. Another notable black belt from this era was Moses Ferrer who I believe may have taken over the studio after I left and I guess Mr Martin retired. other people I remember fondly include Kurt liponovitch, Kurt schnoor, the Katzes, Marla at the front desk (again, apologies for misspellings and omissions...).

I would not be the man I am today if not for Rod Martin and his dojo. Would love to hear from him or about him. Would love to hear from my fellow karatekas from the time. I hav some photos somewhere including mr martin breaking boards I think. I will post if anyone is interested.  

As we used to say, “ooos”!

 Best, Ron Kramer


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 27, 2021)

Ron Kramer said:


> I am somewhat late to the chat! My name is Ron Kramer. I studied at the Rod Martin Kenpo Karate Studio on El Camino at Showers Drive in Mt View, Ca from approximately 1971 until 1976, having earned my brown belt. I proudly wore gis bearing the hand and fist and USKKA, both black and white.
> 
> Besides Mr Martin my instructors over the years were Mark Arioto and Johanah Steismeyer (ms steismeyer made me a beautiful black lacquered staff!)(apologies for spelling errors or omissions, my memory like my martial arts skills have faded w time).
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,

Mark Arioto taught junior class in the early '70s.  His brother Rich Arioto owns a dojo in Los Gatos.  Ms. Stiesmeyer was my instructor after I got my Black Belt and helped me get to Sandan.  She was amazing.  I don't know Mike Williams.  I think you mean Jeff Williams?  Jeff Williams was also inspirational.   Moses Ferrer did take over the school in the late '80s.  He was a great competitor and friend.   I remember Kurt Lipanovitch.  Kurt Schnoor ran the Stanford University Kenpo program for many years and then came back to the Mt. View school after Moses Ferrer needed to move on.  I remember Eric Katz.  Barb Minetti (Mrs. Katz for a while I think) was also a great instructor and took over the Stanford University program after Kurt Schnoor moved on.  Her students still teach the Stanford program.  Marla McGowan was an outstanding Kenpoist who frequently kicked my a**.

I agree with you about Rod Martin:  one of the most positive influences in my life.  I last saw him, and Moses Ferrer in 2008.  Rod Martin would be 80 now and I hope he is well.

Funny thing about the USNKA patch.   The dojo ran out of them long before it closed.  I happened to be in a store called Nichi Bei Bussan in San Jose's Japan town in 2002 and saw one in their case.   It is the last one in the world.   My Avatar is made from that last patch.

Please post pics or Private Message me.


----------



## Kenny Calhoun (Mar 2, 2022)

Rod Martin is 83 now and doing well. He was acquainted with Robert Halliburton, my Sensei from the early 70's


----------

